# Preissturz bei den Balzer Matze Koch UV-Wobblern – jetzt schon ab 8,29



## Angel-Discount24

Preissturz bei den Balzer Matze Koch UV-Wobblern – jetzt schon ab 8,29

hier gehts zum Shop





__





						134190
					

134190: Matze Koch UV Booster Hechtwobbler Orange Fire Tiger 11cm 11g - UV Booster Wobbler Pike 7cm 7g von Balzer - Matze Kochs UV Booster Wobbler Hot Spot




					www.angel-discount24.de


----------

